# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Ασφαλείας >  >  ΑΝΑΣΦΑΛΕΣ το push button start στα αυτοκίνητα ! ( keyless start   )

## aktis

Στα σύγχρονα αυτοκίνητα η αναγνώριση του οδηγού γίνεται με πομποδέκτη μπρελόκ που φέρει ο οδηγός 
και το ξεκίνημα της μηχανής με ενα απλό μπουτόν start . Για να ξεκινήσει το αυτοκίνητο , 
αρκεί ο πομποδέκτης να ειναι κοντά στο αυτοκίνητο , κάτι  που κάνουν  και οι κλέφτες με ενα σετ αναμεταδότες !
Ο ένας κλέφτης μπορεί να ακολουθεί το θύμα στο super market , στη διασκέδαση ή και έξω απο το παράθυρο του σπιτιού του ... 
ενώ ο άλλος ειναι δίπλα στο αυτοκίνητο ...


.....
Στο West Midlands της Αγγλίας, μια κάμερα ασφαλείας καταγράφει δύο  άνδρες να κλέβουν ένα αυτοκίνητο χρησιμοποιώντας συσκευές αναμετάδοσης.  Το περιστατικό συνέβη στις 24 Σεπτεμβρίου έξω από το σπίτι του θύματος  όπως δήλωσε η αστυνομία.

Τα κιβώτια έχουν σχεδιαστεί να λαμβάνουν σήμα από το κλειδί του  αυτοκινήτου εντός του σπιτιού β το οποίο μπορεί να περάσει μέσω τοίχων β  και στη συνέχεια να μεταφέρουν το σήμα σε μια δεύτερη συσκευή δίπλα στο  αυτοκίνητο. Σε μόλις ένα λεπτό, τα συστήματα του οχήματος παραβιάζονται  και οι πόρτες ξεκλειδώνουν.

https://www.west-midlands.police.uk/...ge-relay-crime

----------

usa (01-12-17)

----------


## Eximnos

"Τάπαμε"

BTW πόσο μακρυά μπορεί να πήγε...? Αρκεί το σήμα μέχρι να πατηθεί το start και μετά πας όπου θες?
Αν οδηγώντας το κλειδί το πετάξεις έξω από το παράθυρο δεν θα σβήσει ποτέ το αμάξι?

----------


## vasilllis

ωραια,και ανοιξαν οι πορτες και μπηκαν μεσα,αυτο αλλωστε γινεται πανεύκολα και με αλλους τροπους.Μετα?Μολις χαθει το 'μπρελοκ' δηλ.το σημα από το αμαξι θα ξανακλειδωσει,αρα δεν μπορουν να πανε μακρια.

----------


## georgegr

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSxubcxxXS4

----------

aktis (22-06-21)

----------


## aktis

Για λόγους ασφαλείας , ποτέ ένας εργοστασιακός συναγερμός δεν ακινητοποιεί ένα όχημα εν κινήσει ...  Εμποδίζει μόνο το ξεκίνημα .

Συνήθως το επόμενο βήμα ειναι να το πάνε σε κανα ξέφωτο  ή σε κανα υπόγειο parking  και να το αφήσουν εκει για κανα 10ήμερο .... για να δουν αν εχει tracker και αν  to ψαχνεις ...
Μετά μονο η ασφαλιστική σε σώζει και για την αξία που υπολογίζει αυτη ...

----------


## vasilllis

Επιβεβαιώνω σε Ρενό όταν τραβήξεις την κάρτα που έχει ο κινητήρας σβήνει.
Αν μπορέσει κάποιος με keyless entry να κάνει έλεγχο ,αν απομακρυνθεί το κλειδί ,σβήνει ο κινητήρας;

----------


## Xarry

> Επιβεβαιώνω σε Ρενό όταν τραβήξεις την κάρτα που έχει ο κινητήρας σβήνει.



Σταματημενο το αυτοκινητο η εν κινησει;

----------


## lepouras

παλικάρια δοκιμασμένο στο  _NISSAN QASHQAI_ . το κλειδί στην τσέπη του ενός έξω από το αμάξι ο δεύτερος μέσα έβαλε μπροστά και ξεκίνησε και έκανε διαδρομή χωρίς να σβήσει το αμάξι.  αν θυμάμαι καλά δεν έσβησε ούτε όταν σταμάτησε στα διάφορα στενά γιατί έκανε μερικά τετράγωνα κύκλο αλλά μπορώ να το επιβεβαιώσω.

----------


## Xarry

Σε τι αποσταση εξω απο το αυτοκινητο "πιανει";

----------


## lepouras

> Σε τι αποσταση εξω απο το αυτοκινητο "πιανει";



αν θυμάμαι καλά στο συγκεκριμένο έπιασε και από μέσα από το σπίτι έξω δηλαδή απόσταση περίπου 3-4 μέτρα. αλλά νομίζω αυτή την απόσταση την έπιασε όσο απομακρυνθήκανε. όχι στην προσέγγιση. σε προσέγγιση πρέπει να ήταν γύρο στα 2-3 νομίζω. τόσο αναλυτικά δεν το ψάξανε απλά έτυχε και κάνανε δοκιμή αυτό με το κλειδί έξω και το αμάξι να φεύγει. το δεύτερο με το πόσο μακριά πιάνει το κλειδί το διαπίστωσαν κατά λάθος όταν πάρκαρε έξω το αμάξι μπήκες στο σπίτι και είχε ένα μπολ που άφηνε α κλειδιά δίπλα στην πόρτα. διαπίστωσε ότι το αμάξι δεν κλείδωσε.

----------


## Nemmesis

πάντως σε alfa romeo brera.. για να πάρει ο κινητήρας πρέπει το "κλειδί-μπρελόκ" να μπει μέσα στην υποδοχή που υπάρχει ΚΑΙ ΚΛΕΙΔΏΝΕΤΑΙ ΜΈΣΑ όταν δουλεύει ο κινητήρας και δεν μπορεί να τραβηχτεί... οσο για το immobilizer το ξεχνάμε τελείως??? το ότι κλάπηκε ένα αμάξι δεν λεει κατι... ποιος μας λέει οτι πχ το ίδιο αυτοκίνητο δεν πήγε σε κανένα συνεργείο και το "πείραξαν"?? αλίμονο να μπορούσαν δυο "μαυροι" με "relay boxes"(χαχα.. ωραίο όνομα βρήκαν να το gadgetaki) να κλέβουν ετσι mercedes...

----------


## MacGyver

Ο όρος relay χρησιμοποιείται συχνά και πολύ ορθά ως αναμεταδότης.
Στο δικό μου επίσης πρέπει να είναι μέσα το κλειδί και δεν λειτουργεί ως ενεργός πομποδέκτης όπως στο βίντεο, αλλά με τη λογική του rfid.
Το κλειδί μέσα έχει ένα μικρό βαρελάκι που προφανώς κάνει αυτή τη δουλειά. Από ότι φαίνεται αναφέρεται σε νέα τεχνολογία κλειδιών.

----------


## lepouras

προφανώς δεν μιλάμε για αυτοκίνητα που πρέπει να κουμπώσεις κάπου το κλειδί ( όποιου σχήματος και  σχεδίου)για να πάρουν μπροστά. μιλάμε για αυτοκίνητα που απλά πλησιάζεις το αμάξι και ξεκλειδώνει και  μπαίνεις μέσα έχοντας το " κλειδί" στην τσέπη χωρίς να το βγάλεις και χωρίς να πατήσεις κάτι. και απλά μετά μέσα πατάς ένα κουμπί και παίρνει μπροστά και πας καλιά σου..

----------

aktis (04-01-18)

----------


## vasilllis

> Σταματημενο το αυτοκινητο η εν κινησει;



Σταματημένο ηταν.





> αν θυμάμαι καλά στο συγκεκριμένο έπιασε και από μέσα από το σπίτι έξω δηλαδή απόσταση περίπου 3-4 μέτρα. αλλά νομίζω αυτή την απόσταση την έπιασε όσο απομακρυνθήκανε. όχι στην προσέγγιση. σε προσέγγιση πρέπει να ήταν γύρο στα 2-3 νομίζω. τόσο αναλυτικά δεν το ψάξανε απλά έτυχε και κάνανε δοκιμή αυτό με το κλειδί έξω και το αμάξι να φεύγει. το δεύτερο με το πόσο μακριά πιάνει το κλειδί το διαπίστωσαν κατά λάθος όταν πάρκαρε έξω το αμάξι μπήκες στο σπίτι και είχε ένα μπολ που άφηνε α κλειδιά δίπλα στην πόρτα. διαπίστωσε ότι το αμάξι δεν κλείδωσε.



Αυτό Γιάννη είναι μεγάλη βλακεία,η bug.
Φαντάσου τι γίνεται σε άλλες χώρες με πειρατιες κλπ.θα γυρνάς την πλάτη να φύγεις και θα κλέβει ο άλλος το αμάξι.η το βράδυ που θα έχεις το αμάξι στο γκαράζ σου θα είναι ανοιχτό;





> προφανώς δεν μιλάμε για αυτοκίνητα που πρέπει να κουμπώσεις κάπου το κλειδί ( όποιου σχήματος και  σχεδίου)για να πάρουν μπροστά. μιλάμε για αυτοκίνητα που απλά πλησιάζεις το αμάξι και ξεκλειδώνει και  μπαίνεις μέσα έχοντας το " κλειδί" στην τσέπη χωρίς να το βγάλεις και χωρίς να πατήσεις κάτι. και απλά μετά μέσα πατάς ένα κουμπί και παίρνει μπροστά και πας καλιά σου..



Keyless entry το αναφέρουν οι περισσότεροι.

----------


## betacord85

υπαρχει κανα εκπαιδευτικο βιντεακι στο youtube για bmw?

----------


## Spark

εαν ξερει τον τρόπο, το παίρνει με τρόπο...

----------


## elektronio

Ας αγοράσουν (ή ας φτιάξουν) οι εταιρίες αυτοκινήτων την τεχνολογία της apple ώστε το κουμπί να καταλαβαίνει το δαχτυλικό αποτύπωμα (4-5 για να καλύπτει όλη την οικογένεια) οπότε με την υποκλοπή του κλειδιού η πόρτα θα ανοίγει αλλά η μηχανή δεν θα παίρνει μπρος χωρίς να προσθέτει κάποια ενέργεια από τον ιδιοκτήτη.

----------


## aktis

@Σπαρκ   Αλλο το replay attack ( store and forward later , αφορά keeloq τηλεχειριστήρια  ) και άλλο το relay attack ( αναμεταδότες, αφορά keyless entry  ) !
   Μη τα συγχέουμε !

@Νεμεσις     Ενα περιστατικό καταγράφηκε σε κάμερα , ειναι χιλίάδες τα περιστατικά , εχει βουήξει η αγορά !

----------


## JOUN

Μας εχει φαει το high tech χωρις λογο..Ποσο κουραση ειναι πια να βγαλεις το κλειδι απο την τσεπη σου και να βαλεις μπροστα και μετα να το βγαλεις και να κλειδωσεις;
Για να πουλησουν μουρη οι εταιριες φτιαχνουν ενα γκατζετακι και δημιουργουν προβληματα εκει που δεν υπαρχουν..
Ενα αλλο παραδειγμα που δεν το χωνευω με τιποτα ειναι η ενδειξη θερμοκρασιας στα ψυγεια..Για να υπαρχει αυτη η γκατζετια ολα τα ψυγεια πλεον εχουν πλακετες με επεξεργαστες ,ενα σωρο αισθητηρες κλπ  κλπ και τελικα αν σου βγαλει 5αετια το ψυγειο με τις μαλακιες που κανει η ταση συνεχεια  εισαι και  χαρουμενος..

----------


## nestoras

> Μας εχει φαει το high tech χωρις λογο..Ποσο κουραση ειναι πια να βγαλεις το κλειδι απο την τσεπη σου και να βαλεις μπροστα και μετα να το βγαλεις και να κλειδωσεις;
> Για να πουλησουν μουρη οι εταιριες φτιαχνουν ενα γκατζετακι και δημιουργουν προβληματα εκει που δεν υπαρχουν..
> Ενα αλλο παραδειγμα που δεν το χωνευω με τιποτα ειναι η ενδειξη θερμοκρασιας στα ψυγεια..Για να υπαρχει αυτη η γκατζετια ολα τα ψυγεια πλεον εχουν πλακετες με επεξεργαστες ,ενα σωρο αισθητηρες κλπ  κλπ και τελικα αν σου βγαλει 5αετια το ψυγειο με τις μαλακιες που κανει η ταση συνεχεια  εισαι και  χαρουμενος..



Κάτι τέτοια θέματα διαβάζω και σκέφτομαι να κρατήσω καμιά 20ετία ακόμη το starlet του 98'...  :Very Happy:

----------


## aktis

Συνέχεια στο πόσο εύκολα ανοίγουν τα keyless entry αυτοκίνητα ... 
Νέα θύματα  η TESLA και η McLaren . Τουλάχιστον η TESLA έβαλε και pin για να διορθώσει το hack

Ασφάλεια και άνεση δεν συμβαδίζουν ... 



https://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/new-cars/security-flaws-tesla-and-mclaren-keyless-entry-found


http://www.skai.gr/news/technology/a...li-autokinita/

----------


## rama

Πρόσφατα είχα νοικιάσει ένα ολοκαίνουργιο Renault Captur. Βγάζοντας την κάρτα εν λειτουργία, η μηχανή συνέχιζε να δουλεύει. Αν δεν ξαναέμπαινε η κάρτα, δεν μπορούσες ούτε να το σβήσεις με το κουμπί.

----------


## aktis

Συνέχεια δημοσιεύσεων ...  για κλειδώματα που ξεκλειδώνουν ...  
https://www.economistas.gr/diethni/2...oigoyn-anepafa

----------


## aktis

Και μεις εδώ δεν πάμε πίσω στο άθλημα των κλοπών αυτοκινήτων ...
*Κλέφτης πολυτελών αυτοκινήτων με  μεταπτυχιακό*

https://www.newsit.gr/egklhma/klefti...xiako/2731361/

----------


## billys7

Λόγω επαγγέλματος στο παρελθόν έχω οδηγήσει αρκετά αμάξια. Άλλα λειτουργούσαν όταν έβγαζες την "κάρτα - κλειδί", άλλα δεν λειτουργούσαν, κάποια δεν σε άφηναν να βγάλεις την "κάρτα - κλειδί" όταν λειτουργούσαν. Κάποια σβήνανε όταν απομακρυνόσουν από το όχημα και είχες μαζί σου την "κάρτα - κλειδί" και κάποια όχι. Ανάλογα με τον εξοπλισμό τους χρειαζόταν να τοποθετείς την "κάρτα - κλειδί" στην αντίστοιχη υποδοχή, και άλλα απλά την εντοπίζαν και μπορούσες να ανοίξεις και να οδηγήσεις το όχημα.  
Τίποτα και ποτέ δεν ήταν ασφαλές. Και με τα συμβατικά κλειδιά οι κλέφτες έκλεβαν αυτοκίνητα.  
Το immobilizer δεν προστατεύει, απλά κοστίζει αν χάσεις το κλειδί σου και πας να το αντικαταστήσεις ή αν πάθει κάποιο κόλλημα ο εγκέφαλος του αυτοκινήτου και δεν σου αναγνωρίζει τοκλειδί.  

Δείτε όμως τα θετικά. Αν είσαι από τους τυχερούς και ξαναβρείς το αυτοκίνητο σου, *δεν θα έχει* *γρατζουνιές ή χαρακιές στην πόρτα για να μπουν οι κλέφτες, ούτε σπασμένα τζάμια ούτε κομμένα καλώδια.
*
Μόνο παράπονα είστε...

----------


## Panoss

Κι αν το πας εσύ ο ίδιος στους κλέφτες θα είσαι και σίγουρος ότι δεν θα στο τρακάρουν.
Ή ότι δεν θα το παρκάρουν σε σημείο που μπορεί να σου ρίξουν πρόστιμο.
Θα 'σαι ασφαλής βρε αδερφέ.

----------


## aktis

Και άλλες ντόπιες ειδήσεις για το πόσο εύκολα κλέβουν πλέον οι κλέφτες τα αυτοκίνητα ...   
https://myxolargos.gr/eidiseis/17041...eve-aftokinita

----------


## aktis

O κόσμος το 'χει τούμπανο και μεις κρυφό καμάρι !  
Βάλτε τα κλειδιά   ( keyless entry )  σε αλουμινόχαρτο όταν δεν τα χρησιμοποιείτε !!!  
Kάνατε update το λογισμικό του αυτοκινήτου σας ; (!!!)  
Zητήσατε να απενεργοποιηθεί το keyless entry ; 
Χρησιμοποιείτε ακόμα γκαραζόπορτες της πλάκας με κλειδιά που αντιγράφονται με 10 ευρώ ;

https://www.bbc.com/news/business-49273028
https://www.newsit.gr/auto/poso-eyko...s-vid/2850316/

----------


## aktis

Συνεχίζονται οι κλοπές με τη μέθοδο αναμετάδοσης των κωδικών ...  Θύμα ένα audi Q5 αν βλέπω καλά ...
 Ο ένας κλέφτης περιμένει στο φαρμακείο  στο Ψυχικό και ο άλλος πηγαίνει στο αυτοκίνητο που σταματάει να αγοράσει φάρμακα και ανοίγει το πορτ μπαγκαζ !

https://www.newsauto.gr/news/video-ntokoumento-listia-sto-kentro-tou-psichikou-efkola-ke-atsalakota/

----------


## vasilllis

Ποιο fake video πεθαινεις.
Αραγε ποιο συστημα ειναι λιγοτερο ευπαθη?Η παραδοσιακη κλειδαρια? που ανοιγει με ενα ταφ των 3€?
Η αυτο?

----------


## aktis

Διαβάζω οτι οι εταιρίες κάνουν αναβαθμίσεις ώστε πχ το κλειδί να μη στέλνει κωδικούς αν είναι  ακίνητο 
αλλά στην περίπτωση του φαρμακείου δεν θα είχε καμία διαφορά γιατί ο οδηγός περπατούσε προς το φαρμακείο , άρα το κλειδί κουνιόταν
Πιο ασφαλές θα ήταν να είχε ο οδηγός ενα μεταλλικό κουτί στην τσέπη του ή έστω μια θήκη από αλουμινόχαρτο ... 
και να έβαζε εκεί τα συγκεκριμένα κλειδιά  που εκπέμπουν συνέχεια .

Το πρόβλημα είναι οτι αν σπάσουν το τζάμι οι κλέφτες και ανοίξουν την πόρτα ο συναγερμός θεωρητικά  χτυπάει αλλά αν 
νομίζει το αυτοκίνητο οτι εσύ θέλεις να μπεις μέσα και το ξεκλειδώνεις  ... δεν χτυπάει ο συναγερμός ! 
Αν χτυπήσει ο συναγερμός όλο και κάποιος μπορεί να ενδιαφερθεί  , αν δεν χτυπήσει ούτε εσύ δεν θα καταλάβεις τον κλέφτη .

----------


## vasilllis

δεν έχουν κυλιόμενους κωδικούς αυτά;
δηλαδή υποκλέπτει το κωδικό σε λίγα δευτ;

----------


## aktis

Το κλειδί στέλνει εντολή στο αυτοκίνητο να ξεκλειδώσει όταν είναι κοντά , πχ 2 μέτρα. Με τους δυο αναμεταδότες στην ουσία μεγαλώνουν την εμβέλεια του κλειδιού και ξεκλειδώνει ακόμα και αν κοιμάσαι πχ  και έχεις αφήσει τα κλειδιά στην πόρτα του σπιτιού    (  για μονοκατοικίες που περνάει ο ένας κακός έξω από την πόρτα  σου και ο άλλος περιμένει στο αυτοκίνητο  ... ) Έτσι ανοίγουν οι πόρτες . Για να φύγει το αυτοκίνητο ανάλογα με τη μάρκα ίσως  χρειάζεται  και ακόμα  κάποια φυσική σύνδεση αλλά αυτό το ξεπερνάν με τις συσκευές που μιλάν στο immobilizer από το obd port ( υποδοχή για διαγνωστικό εγκεφάλου ) ή απλά το τσουλάνε ...   Αυτά που έχουν στρογγυλό κουμπί απλά πατάς και φεύγει !

----------

mikemtb (27-10-19), 

vasilllis (27-10-19)

----------


## aktis

Βρήκε η NXP μια βελτίωση , που ίσως...  μπει στα επόμενα μοντέλα VW ...
https://www.nxp.com/video/vw-with-nx...ars:NXP_VW_UWB

----------


## aktis

Ο κόσμος το χει τούμπανο και μεις κρυφό καμάρι ...  
Τελευταία διαβάζω οτι ούτε το αλουμινόχαρτο είναι σωτηρία... δεδομένου των μεγάλων κεραιών που χρησιμοποιούν οι κλέφτες και της μέτριας ίσως  εξασθένισης που μπορεί να κάνει λίγο αλουμινόχαρτο . Καλύτερα μεταλλικό κουτάκι !

 Άρα , ξαναπάμε σε λύσεις τυφλό διακοπτάκι !!! Σαν τους ρώσσους που έστελναν τα απόρρητα με γραφομηχανή αντί ηλεκτρονικά . 





> αλίμονο να μπορούσαν δυο "μαυροι" με "relay  boxes"(χαχα.. ωραίο όνομα βρήκαν να το gadgetaki) να κλέβουν ετσι  mercedes...



και όμως γυρίζει !     Ποτέ μη λες ποτέ !!!

Αν βλέπω καλά ο ασπρουκος έχει φτιάξει  κανα μέτρο  DIY loop antenna που κουβαλάει μαζί 
με tablet και αναμεταδότη ...   Μου φαίνεται εκτος μπάντας αλλά αφού λειτουργεί δεν το πειράζουμε ! Του φάνηκε πάντως δύσκολο να το κάνει σε C και embeded  ... και μοιάζει να  το έφτιαξε με tablet  και usb sdr  ....   :Lol: 


Δείτε πως "φεύγει " το παρκαρισμένο σε 45 δευτερόλεπτα !

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...00-Toyota.html

----------


## aktis

Επειδή δεν άνοιγε το αρχικό βίντεο απο την αγγλική αστυνομία ,  το ξαναβρήκα στο youtube και το βάζω εδώ ...

----------

tomis (04-02-20)

----------


## aktis

Και εδώ ο εξοπλισμός του κλέφτη  , το σετ αναμεταδότη RF και ένας επαγγελματικός jammer   !

----------

tomis (04-02-20)

----------


## aktis

Εδώ ξανά τα εργαλεία ... γιατι δεν λειτουργούσε το παραπάνω λινκ 

https://www.birminghammail.co.uk/new...-cars-14042873



Και εδώ "φεύγει"  ένα tesla   με DIY LOOP aerial   ...     ( αυτά "φεύγουν" και με κλεμενο username/password  στην εφαρμογη, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα ... )

----------


## aktis

Τωρα το πρόσεξα στο άρθρο  που είχα βάλει από το autocar    στο #21   , η mclaren στέλνει πουγκί ασφαλείας ( προφανώς σακουλάκι με αλουμινόχαρτο - μεταλλικά τοιχώματα γύρω γύρω ) για να βάζεις μέσα τα κλειδιά σου ...   μου θυμίζει τα πορτοφόλια που έχουν για τις κάρτες rfid.

McLaren has confirmed that the research demonstrates a "theoretical  vulnerability in our vehicle security systems", but it has "not been  proven to affect our vehicles, and we know of no McLaren that has been  compromised in such a way". *Customers are being contacted by email to  inform them of the issue, however, and are being sent a signal blocking  pouch for the car’s key.*

----------


## elektronio

Μια χρήσιμη λειτουργία θα ήταν να αναζητά το κλειδί κάθε Χ δευτερόλεπτα και αν δεν το βρίσκει να ειδοποιεί με μπάζερ τον οδηγό ότι σε λίγο θα σβήσει ώστε να κάνει στην άκρη μέχρι να λύσει το θέμα.
Δεν μπορεί να κάθονται οι κλέφτες ώρες έξω από το σπίτι μέχρι να πάνε το αυτοκίνητο σε μέρος που θα του αλλάξουν τα φώτα.  
Άσε που όταν είσαι έξω ας πούμε αφού πάρκαρες και μετά κινείσαι δεν μπορεί να βρίσκεται κάποιος συνεχώς δίπλα σου.

Επίσης για το σπίτι ένα γκάτζετ τύπου παρκάρω το κλειδί και σταματάει να εκπέμπει (λαμβάνει άλλο σήμα που το κλείνει ή κάτι τέτοιο ) θα έλυνε το πρόβλημα.

----------


## aktis

Πιθανόν να μην πρόσεξες τα βιντεο με τους κλέφτες στην Αγγλία η το δικό μας περιστατικό με το πορτ μπαγκάζ στο φαρμακείο στη   Κηφισίας .
( Video ντοκουμέντο: Ληστεία στο κέντρο του Ψυχικού εύκολα και «ατσαλάκωτα»  στο #29 )

  Πάνε δίπλα απο τα μεγάλα γυαλινα εγγλέζικα παράθυρα , ή πίσω σου στα ψώνια και αναμεταδίδουν το κλειδί στον δέκτη του αυτοκινήτου . Αυτό ήταν . Ο κακός  ανοίγει όποια πόρτα θελει ή  παταει  το start χωρίς κλειδί ...  Όταν φτάσουν στην κρυψώνα και το ξανακλείσουν .... ,  θα πρέπει να βρουν το κλειδί ( η να το κάνουν βίδες ! ) Το πρόβλημα είναι στο κλέψιμο , ξεκλειδώνει με αναμεταδότη  χωρίς να είσαι καν μέσα στο αυτοκίνητο !

Η Mclaren λέει να  βάζεις το κλειδί  στο "πουγκί"  για να μην λειτουργει ο αναμεταδότης , η Tesla εβαλε και pin ,  η VW  ΘΑ βάλει  UWB σαν τα καινούρια airtag της Apple για να καταλαβαίνει το κλειδί  οτι είναι κοντά στο αυτοκίνητο και μόνο τότε να στέλνει , αλλά μονο αν έχεις το καινούριου τύπου κλειδί ! Τα  παλιά (  " περσινά " και πριν  ) τα αφήσανε στη μοίρα τους .

----------


## aktis

Αν κατάλαβα καλά , αυτό που λες στην ουσία  θα κάνει το ΝΕΟ ...  κλειδί της NXP για την  VW .
( τα παλιά λογικά θα υποφέρουν μέχρι να τα βάλεις στο πουγκί που δίνει η  mclaren πχ ) 
 Χρησιμοποιώντας UWB  ( όπως πχ τα airtag της Apple ) θα ξέρει οτι όντως είσαι κοντά στο αυτοκίνητο ( υπολογισμός απόστασης με ακρίβεια <10cm ) 
Επίσης δεν θα μπορεί ο γιος σου να κλέψει τα κλειδιά και να φύγει , γιατί προσθέτουν gesture control , θα κάνεις πχ κάποια κίνηση με το πόδι σου για σήμα αναγνώρισης  , όπως δείχνει το βιντεακι στο #34 , το ξαναβάζω ...

https://www.nxp.com/video/vw-with-nx...ars:NXP_VW_UWB

----------


## 744

Το σημαντικό είναι ότι δεν δίνεται η επιλογή στον αγοραστή μεταξύ απλού κλειδιού και νέου. Όσο πιο περίπλοκο γίνεται ένα σύστημα τόσο πιο πιθανό είναι να βρεθούν τρωτά σημεία.

----------


## SRF

i-Button ειναι η πραγματικά σοβαρή λύση που θα έπρεπε να δουλεύουν εφ' όσον δεν θέλουν κλειδί με την κλασσική έννοια (αυτό τους μάρανε όλους, μην 'κουραστούν' τα πελατάκια να γυρίζουν ένα κλειδί)! 
Τεχνολογία που είναι αποδεδειγμένα ΥΠΕΡ ασφαλής εδώ και πάνω από 35 έτη!!! 
Ούτε RF αντιγράψιμα... ούτε κάρτες που σε 10 έτη διαλύουν... ούτε δυνατότητα αντιγραφής με φωτό... κλπ! 
Δεν παθαίνουν ΤΙΠΟΤΑ, ούτε αν τα έχεις στο κολύμπι μαζί σου, ούτε αν πέσουν σε λάσπες, λάδια, κλπ, ούτε καν αν περάσει από πάνω τους φορτηγό (τσεκαρισμένο) !!! 
Προσωπικά ασχολούμαι με αυτά εδώ και 25 έτη... και ακόμα έχω το πρώτο που πήρα για εμένα... και δουλεύει σαν την πρώτη μέρα... και ας έχει περάσει από τα πάνδεινα! Ένα i-Button και δικαίωμα πρόσβασης με ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ένα σε όλα όσα σημεία σε "αποδέχονται" ως έγκυρο! Και στο αυτοκίνητό μου έχω βάλει... να μην παίρνει μπρός πριν δώσω εντολή με το i-Button μου! 
μόνο μερικά reader (απλές διμεταλλικές επαφές είναι... χωρίς ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ηλεκτρονικό πάνω τους για να "υποφέρει" από συνθήκες εξωτερικές, κλπ) σε περιπτώσεις που πχ κάηκαν πόρτες από μολώτοφ... κλπ! 

Όπου έχουμε βάλει τα συστηματά μας ΠΟΤΕ δεν υπήρξε πρόβλημα, είτε ασφαλείας είτε οτιδήποτε άλλου σχετικού με τα i-Button!

----------

mikemtb (25-08-21), 

nestoras (25-08-21)

----------


## picdev

> i-Button ειναι η πραγματικά σοβαρή λύση που θα έπρεπε να δουλεύουν εφ' όσον δεν θέλουν κλειδί με την κλασσική έννοια (αυτό τους μάρανε όλους, μην 'κουραστούν' τα πελατάκια να γυρίζουν ένα κλειδί)! 
> Τεχνολογία που είναι αποδεδειγμένα ΥΠΕΡ ασφαλής εδώ και πάνω από 35 έτη!!! 
> Ούτε RF αντιγράψιμα... ούτε κάρτες που σε 10 έτη διαλύουν... ούτε δυνατότητα αντιγραφής με φωτό... κλπ! 
> Δεν παθαίνουν ΤΙΠΟΤΑ, ούτε αν τα έχεις στο κολύμπι μαζί σου, ούτε αν πέσουν σε λάσπες, λάδια, κλπ, ούτε καν αν περάσει από πάνω τους φορτηγό (τσεκαρισμένο) !!! 
> Προσωπικά ασχολούμαι με αυτά εδώ και 25 έτη... και ακόμα έχω το πρώτο που πήρα για εμένα... και δουλεύει σαν την πρώτη μέρα... και ας έχει περάσει από τα πάνδεινα! Ένα i-Button και δικαίωμα πρόσβασης με ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ένα σε όλα όσα σημεία σε "αποδέχονται" ως έγκυρο! Και στο αυτοκίνητό μου έχω βάλει... να μην παίρνει μπρός πριν δώσω εντολή με το i-Button μου! 
> μόνο μερικά reader (απλές διμεταλλικές επαφές είναι... χωρίς ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ηλεκτρονικό πάνω τους για να "υποφέρει" από συνθήκες εξωτερικές, κλπ) σε περιπτώσεις που πχ κάηκαν πόρτες από μολώτοφ... κλπ! 
> 
> Όπου έχουμε βάλει τα συστηματά μας ΠΟΤΕ δεν υπήρξε πρόβλημα, είτε ασφαλείας είτε οτιδήποτε άλλου σχετικού με τα i-Button!



Βρε Γιώργο εδώ λέμε να το έχεις στη τσέπη και να ανοίγει μόνο του , να είσαι κυριλέ όχι να πρέπει να το βγάλεις και να το ακουμπήσεις στη θήκη.
Εδώ στο καινούριο civic πχ έχει αισθητήρα στο πόμολο και μόλις βάλεις το χέρι σου ανοίγει η κλειδαριά , φυσικά αφού έχεις το rf id πάνω σου . Και εσύ μου λες για ibutton 

Στάλθηκε από το M2007J22G μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## 744

Δεν φτάνει... Πρέπει στα επόμενα μοντέλα να ανοίγει και η πόρτα μόνη της μόλις πλησιάσεις.

----------


## vasilllis

Δεν εννοεις αυτά?
https://hackaday.com/2009/07/09/hacking-an-ibutton/

----------


## SRF

> Δεν εννοεις αυτά?
> https://hackaday.com/2009/07/09/hacking-an-ibutton/



Σαφεστατα αυτά λέω... Και είναι ότι πιό ασφαλές υπάρχει! 
Αλλά για να μην μπερδεύεσαι... αυτό που δείχνεις ΔΕΝ είναι "αντιγραφή" της ασφαλείας τους... αλλά "πήδηγμα" σε εφαρμογή ηλετρονικού πορτοφολιού ενός συστήματος που ο σχεδιαστής του έχει κάνει ΤΡΑΓΙΚΟΤΑΤΟ σχεδιαστικό σφάλμα... αφού φορτώνει το "υπόλοιπο" στο i-Button μόνον και όχι σε database... που εκείνη θα διαχειρίζεται τα υπόλοιπα! Στην ουσία αυτοί ΔΕΝ παραβιάσαν την ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ εντός "κλειδιού" i-Button - αφού ΔΕΝ αντιγράψαν κάτι που ΔΕΝ είχαν στα χέρια τους... (πχ ενός τυχαίου περαστικού)! Δεν ΑΝΤΙΓΡΑΨΑΝ κοινώς ένα i-Button τυχαίο κάποιου τρίτου! Πήραν ένα γνήσιο i-Button πορτοφόλι απο εκεί που δίνει το σύστημα (εταιρία που το έχει εγκαταστήσει)... και "ξαναγεμίζουν" ΤΟ ΔΙΚΟ ΤΟΥΣ μόνον... πειράζοντας στο ΔΙΚΟ ΤΟΥΣ την εσωτερική μνήμη ΜΟΝΟΝ!





> -The user loads up his iButton with (real) $10.
> -He makes a full backup of its contents, with his encrypted $10 value.
> -He buys some stuff, like usual.
> -When the iButton is "out of cash", he simply writes back the memory image to it. As there is no date and time values written anywhere, the vending machine can't make the difference.
> -He buys (steals) some stuff again...



Furrtek.org : Monnaie iButton et securitΓ© (free.fr) 

Δηλαδή καμμία σχέση ως πρός το να παραβιάσουν το πόσο ασφάλεια παρέχει... σε εφαρμογές για αυτοκίνητα, θύρες, κλπ!!! 
Ή σε συστήματα καταγραφής παρουσίας προσωπικού επίσης... ή σε συστήματα που εξουσιοδότηση ενργοποίησης / απενεργοποιήσης τους έχει μόνον συγκεκριμένο προσωπικό... πχ ασφαλείας ναυσιπλοϊας όπως το παρακάτω.... 
bnwas.jpg

----------

picdev (25-08-21)

----------


## vasilllis

Δηλαδη δεν υπάρχει η δυνατοτητα αντιγραφης του κλειδιου αυτου απο καποια αποσταση πχ 10-15 εκατ. οπως κάνουν με τις τραπεζικες καρτες?

----------


## george Mp

> Δηλαδη δεν υπάρχει η δυνατοτητα αντιγραφης του κλειδιου αυτου απο καποια αποσταση πχ 10-15 εκατ. οπως κάνουν με τις τραπεζικες καρτες?



Πρεπει να κανει επαφη με το ''αναγνώστη'' και ο κωδικος περναει μεσω της επαφης.

----------


## 744

> Δηλαδή καμμία σχέση ως πρός το να παραβιάσουν το πόσο ασφάλεια παρέχει... σε εφαρμογές για αυτοκίνητα, θύρες, κλπ!!! 
> Ή σε συστήματα καταγραφής παρουσίας προσωπικού επίσης... ή σε συστήματα που εξουσιοδότηση ενργοποίησης / απενεργοποιήσης τους έχει μόνον συγκεκριμένο προσωπικό...



Αν το "κλειδί" Γιώργο πέσει σε χέρια κακόβουλου που μπορεί να διαβάσει τα περιεχόμενα ενός iButton, δεν μπορεί να τα μεταφέρει σε άλλο iButton? 

Το δικό σου κλειδί έχει κάποια κρυπτογράφηση με κλειδιά που γνωρίζουν το κλειδί και ο αναγνώστης? Κάτι σαν το Keeloq για παράδειγμα?

----------


## SRF

> Δηλαδη δεν υπάρχει η δυνατοτητα αντιγραφης του κλειδιου αυτου απο καποια αποσταση πχ 10-15 εκατ. οπως κάνουν με τις τραπεζικες καρτες?



Απλά... ΟΧΙ!!! Εκτός και τους παραδώσεις δια χειρός το κλειδί σου εσύ να το έχουν... αλλά και πάλι... δεν είναι τόσο απλό να αναπαράγουν τους κωδικούς με κάτι "άλλο" - εφ΄όσον ο κατασκευαστής του αναγνώστη βέβαια έχει προβλέψη να μην διαβάζει απλά παλμοσειρές... αλλά να τηρεί τις προδιαγραφές που ένα i-Button μόνον προσφέρει (όπως κανουμε εμείς τουλάχιστον, στα δικά μας συστηματα)!

----------


## SRF

> Αν το "κλειδί" Γιώργο πέσει σε χέρια κακόβουλου που μπορεί να διαβάσει τα περιεχόμενα ενός iButton, δεν μπορεί να τα μεταφέρει σε άλλο iButton? 
> 
> Το δικό σου κλειδί έχει κάποια κρυπτογράφηση με κλειδιά που γνωρίζουν το κλειδί και ο αναγνώστης? Κάτι σαν το Keeloq για παράδειγμα?



Έγραψα αμέσως πριν... 
Κοίτα, αν τους δώσεις και τα κλειδιά του σπιτιού σου εσύ ο ίδιος... και τυς έχεις τραβηγμένο πχ και τον σύρτη, τότε όλα παραβιάζονται! Αλλά τότε ας βάλουμε μια κουρελού αντί θύρας , κάπου! 
 :Smile:  

Να "μεταφέρει" σε άλλο i-Button... τον μοναδιαίο κωδικό... ΟΧΙ!

----------


## aktis

Απ ότι φαίνεται τα προβλήματα σε αυτοκίνητα με keyless entry και κλοπές δεν έχουν τελειωμό ... Τα τελευταία νέα ( Οκτ 21 ) αφορούν τα Mitsubishi Outlander και κάποιο τρικ  μάλλον διαφορετικό;  από την παραδοσιακή τεχνική wireless relay 
Γιατί  μαθαίνουμε όλα τα νέα από το Bradford πάντως και δεν ακούμε τίποτα από την ελληνική αστυνομία δεν καταλαβαίνω .

https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-leeds-58788627
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ing-spree.html

----------


## aktis

Άλλη μια επίθεση keyfob  relay σε BMW M2 . Κάποιος έχει αφήσει τα κλειδιά στην είσοδο  , κοντά στο παράθυρο ... και οι κλέφτες αναμεταδίδουν τους κωδικούς ...   Μετά από λίγο εξαφανίζεται η BMW ...
Μου κάνει εντύπωση η αδράνεια των κατασκευαστών στη λύση του προβλήματος , 
αλλά και η σχετικά μικρή ενημέρωση των ιδιοκτητών !

Εγώ αν ήμουν η  BMW θα έιχα βάλει έναν διακόπτη τουλάχιστον στα τηλεκοντρόλ να μην εκπέμπουν όταν δεν χρειάζεται  

https://www.carandmotor.gr/nea/pos-k...na-lepto-video

----------

mikemtb (09-05-22)

----------


## c-max

Η ford το εχει κανει. Αν το κλειδι ειναι σε αδρανεια δεν εκμπεμπει.

----------

aktis (10-05-22)

----------


## aktis

Αυτό  που λες ,οτι δηλαδή   όταν το κλειδί είναι σε αδράνεια δεν δουλεύει ....   , λύνει μερικώς το πρόβλημα , για την ώρα που κοιμάσαι το βράδυ .
 Αν όμως πχ εσύ κλειδώσεις πχ το αυτοκίνητο και πάς στο σούπερ μάρκετ  σε ακολουθεί ο κακός με τον αναμεταδότη και το φιλαράκι του με τον δέκτη  περιμένει στο αυτοκίνητο σου ....  το ανοίγει , φεύγει και άντε βρες το μετά ...

----------


## aktis

Η άνεση σε βάρος της ασφάλειας ...

Η Europol, σε ανακοίνωσή της αναφέρεί ότι οι φερόμενοι ως δράστες έβαζαν  στο στόχαστρο μοντέλα δύο συγκεκριμένων γαλλικών εταιρειών (δεν  κατονομάζονται) που έφεραν σύστημα εκκίνησης του κινητήρα δίχως κλειδί.

Σάλος στην Ευρώπη με σπείρα που σήκωνε αυτοκίνητα με παράνομο λογισμικό
Συλλήψεις σε τρεις διαφορετικές χώρες...



https://www.carandmotor.gr/nea/eyrop...es-aytokiniton

----------

airgeorge (19-10-22), 

mikemtb (19-10-22)

----------

